# jaguar upgrade path?



## lethe (Jul 17, 2002)

i know there have been threads arguing about upgrade possibilities.  right now i can t find anything on the website about 10.2 upgrade.  so does this mean we re all buying full install versions?

i wouldn t be surprised after the debacle that the 10.1 upgrade CD caused.


----------



## lethe (Jul 17, 2002)

now i see it:

http://www.apple.com/macosx/uptodate/

but it looks like its only for people who have new computers...


----------



## JayBee (Jul 17, 2002)

I think this is crazy . . . . I bought Mac OS X 10 and it has just reached the state where I can use it all the time . . . . the idea of spending $129 for Jaguar is an insult . . . . They have not finished OS X and already want this kind of money is stupid . . . . I called the Apple Store and was told I would be getting a lot for my money . . . . I bet the new operating system will have a lot of problems and require many updates . . . . about the time it starts to run well I guess they will be selling 10.3 . . . . Apple should sell it as an upgrade for licensed users . . . . I am not going to pay $129 every year to have the current operating system after spending several thousand dollars for a new computer . . . I also think that Bill Gates Jobs has lost his mind . . . . If people would not order this software you would see the price drop, think different.


----------



## LordOphidian (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lethe _
> *now i see it:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/macosx/uptodate/
> ...



_Very_ new computers, 


> If you purchase a qualifying new Macintosh that does not have Mac OS X version 10.2 Jaguar on or after July 17, 2002, you can upgrade to Jaguar for US$19.95.



So basically my 4 month old iMac is out of range for the $20 update.


----------



## jocknerd (Jul 17, 2002)

I will do one of two things...

1) Remove OS X and put Linux on my iBook. It runs faster than OS X.

2) Sell my iBook and buy a much faster Dell notebook and run Linux on it.


----------



## RoryDog (Jul 17, 2002)

------
I will do one of two things... 

1) Remove OS X and put Linux on my iBook. It runs faster than OS X. 

2) Sell my iBook and buy a much faster Dell notebook and run Linux on it.
-----

I don't quite understand this, unless you mean at some undetermined point in the future when 10.1.5 is holding you back. I know it is nice to have the most current version of an OS, but it *is* possible to go for quite a while with an older version, as long as you don't need some special new feature. I, myself, have run most of my computers one or two major revisions behind for long periods because I did not have the time to keep doing upgrades, and things were just fine. I just switched from 8.6 on my G4 within the last month because I was finally hitting that point.

Anyway, I know there are some users whose computer useage requires a more current system, but I think many users do not have this situation. 

That said, I am still pretty miffed that it does not look like there is *any* discount planned for registered users of 10.1. I suppose it is a matter of semantics, but I associate this kind of price tag with something that would be termed 10.5 or something else indicating a fairly major revision (which is what they are claiming it is).

I don't think I will wait too long on this one, if the graphics speed increase is significant. My poor 400 MHz G4 really struggles with the present version.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 17, 2002)

What the heck is your problem? no one's forcing you to buy Jaguar. It is worth the amount. I'm sure you wouldn't be complaining if this was called 10.5, but since it's 10.2 you consider it "just an upgrade" although its not. And yes, they HAVE finished OS X. They just keep working on it to make it BETTER.


----------



## googolplex (Jul 17, 2002)

I've got one sentance for Apple.

This is BS.


----------



## xoot (Jul 17, 2002)

Apple employees get a 25% discount. What have you got to say for them?


----------



## fryke (Jul 17, 2002)

This thread, or the fact that it even exists, makes me very, very angry. I'm not usually a guy who says *I TOLD YOU SO*, but I do now, and I did say so. There were like four or five threads over the past few months discussing whether Jaguar would cost any money. Guess it was Apple's fault *NOT* to charge for Puma (10.1), because now there are all those guys thinking OS upgrades are usually free, which they are not.

Let's ask some simple questions in the line of this thread, maybe analogies help you:

"I saw M.I.B. at a theatre two years ago, do I get a free ticket for M.II.B now?"

"I have just seen that the new Mercedes C-Class models include (this or that new feature), will Mercedes upgrade my older model for free?"


----------



## Androo (Jul 17, 2002)

10.2 isn't an upgrade! It's like an entirely new operating system! OS 8 was almost the same as os 9, am i correct? 10.2 is like os x also, but it has many new features! The aqua is different, it is much faster, when you minimize a window it turns into a tiny icon not on the dock, or it shows it on the program icon that the window is hidden. It comes with BRAND NEW applications! iChat, Sherlock 3, Quicktime 6, iTunes 3, new Mail program with spam filter, Address Book, and also the Finder is slightly changed! It has that cool search bar, so you won't NEED sherlock that much!
It's like a brand new operating system, and I'd say it's worth the money.
Kno what? NVM, I want it for FREE like 10.1.
Forget what i said!


----------



## dave17lax (Jul 17, 2002)

jocknerd, you're gonna go buy something so as not to buy something else?

Apple does like to charge for a major rev, about once a year. Until this year, I have had the wonderful resource of my parents' money. Now, I'm on my own and poor. Anyway I'll just have to wait a little while longer, because around aug24, I'll be trying to pay for car insurance.

Or I could sell my tower for walmart brand pc with lindows.
...ooh but then i'd have enuff dough for a 2nd ipod.

Decisions must be made. Efforts must be doubled.


----------



## googolplex (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't mind them charging for it. I understand that. This is just way too much to charge. It works out to be about $200 Canadian. I can't afford to just shell that out every year.


----------



## Androo (Jul 17, 2002)

damnit! i don't wanna pay more than 200 bux! well, my dad probably would, so nvm. maybe like a birthday gift he'll get me jaguar AND an ipod. but i also need a desk. and a dvd player. and the new widescreen imac. and a les paul. and a telephone. and socks. and a playstation 2. and an xbox. and a gamecube. and a mouse. and batteries for that mouse. o wait i have a mouse. and a dvd writer. and a lightbulb.
hmmm......
it would be kool if i got all of those.


----------



## Javintosh (Jul 17, 2002)

people have pointed out in another thread that when you buy through the apple education store, the info you put in about your school is not really checked in any way...

not suggesting anything, just menioning and interesting fact.

oh, BTW>Educational price for 10.2 is $69.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 17, 2002)

hmmm... you're not helping us cheat the system are you? I didn't think so. 

(1 Jaguar CD: $69, coming right up!)


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Apple employees get a 25% discount. What have you got to say for them?  *



They probably don't make very much money so give them a break.


----------



## Androo (Jul 17, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!
I got 10.1 for FREE!
i walked into the store, asked how much 10.1 upgrade was, i was expecting something like 200 bucks. They said free, and i was soooo surprised! usually people are MUCH more greedy, and charge ridiculous prices for things. Like this. They should lower the price down to 50 bucks american. That sounds reasonable!


----------



## dave17lax (Jul 17, 2002)

yeah ok 130 is too expensive, seems like it's a number that they got off of a graph somewhere. 
"the gouge threshold" or something similar.
I still don't mind paying, but since i will have to buy a new scanner, printer, and still need to get my photoshop upgrade, that adds up.

ps for those who are interested: need a new scanner b/c i have a scsi one, new printer because it's adb, and PS7 upgrade because i only **remarks deleted** music!


----------



## Revel (Jul 17, 2002)

I must say that Ive been a little surprised by the reactions Ive read (here and elsewhere) about Apples charging for the X.2 upgrade, etc...

The JagWire did not get made through an act of God or interstellar anomaly.  It was made by a group of people working their collective asses off for a paycheck that they hope hope hope will still be there for next weeks gas bill.

Those who choose to buy the upgrade are, in effect, paying/rewarding those cats who have spent much much much time developing it.

The fact is that we live in a commerce economy. It sucks, yes, but thats the fact.

Mr.Steve and Apple are a companythey are not your friend, and they are not your benefactor.  

In the Money-Monarch-controlled commerce culture, Steve is out to make a buck.  That is the big picture, and until we change EVERYTHING, nothing will change.

Respects to all, 
rev


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jul 17, 2002)

I can wait for 10.2 or whatever version is available when I purchase my new Macintosh *NEXT YEAR!*.  The way I see it, I'm already on a slower-than-molasses-in-January  Blue & White G3 and no amount of code tweaking is going to squeak-out any higher performance from this timeless old pal of mine.  Like I said, I can wait.  I think everyone should seriously evaluate the value of the upgrade.  Do you *REALLY* need it?  Can you live without it?  As for .Mac and teh $100/year thing...I'll just get a cable modem and host my website on my computer.  And as for 100MB of disk space at .Mac, I just placed an order for an 80GB Firewire hard drive at ClubMac.  Another plus is that once you've burned your data to cheap 50 cent CD's (redundant backups included), I won't have to worry about viruses infections either.  Apple needs to offer *MUCH MUCH MORE* for me to pay $100/year for "services".

Becareful about the "service" tax placed on our lives these days...cell phones, pagers, internet access, cable TV (I don't have this, but many people do), satelite dishes (ditto cable comment).  There are so many people and businesses that want you to part with your money.  Just be sure you are getting for everything you expected.


----------



## Pascal (Jul 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *The way I see it, I'm already on a slower-than-molasses-in-January  Blue & White G3 and no amount of code tweaking is going to squeak-out any higher performance from this timeless old pal of mine.*


You wouldn't believe how faster Jaguar is compared to 10.1. It's like using Mac OS X at Mac OS 9 speed (on the same computer). Upgrading to Jaguar, is exactly that : an UPgrade. (It's not like it was when changing to System 6 to 7 (for those who remember), Mac OS 8 to 9 (for the younger crowd) or from Win 98 to ME. You really do get some performance improvements beyond the featuritis.)

Agreed, your G3 won't run like a G4 1,4 GHz, but it'll run _at least_ like molasses in April, or even May !  One of my computer is a beige desktop G3 : that's much older than you B&W G3. With Jaguar, it is totally revived : it is positively incredible. (And I still have the original video card...)

More RAM (you can never have enough) and a new OS is _still_ cheaper than a new computer...

------------------------------
Note : just for the sake of it, before installing 10.2 final, I'll reinstall the Public Beta. That should be interesting to see how slow that one was and to see the progress made in 2 years !


----------



## Javintosh (Jul 17, 2002)

totally off topic, but     chemistry_geek, check out pricewatch.com for them CDs.

I paid 5 cents a piece last time I bought CDs.


----------



## Snowball (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xaqintosh _
> *hmmm... you're not helping us cheat the system are you? I didn't think so.
> 
> (1 Jaguar CD: $69, coming right up!)  *




Another off-topic diversion, but I hear that in the latest dev seeds the OS install has moved to two CD's - mid install it asks for the next CD. This fact is supported by Apple's new requirement for 3 GB (whoa!) of HD space for Jaguar installation. I don't think it is really possible to compress 3 gigs into 650 or 700 MB these days.

BTW, anyone else actually like the new furry Jaguar look? I was getting tired of the same ol' Aqua X on every CD but most peple here seem to hate it.


----------



## RoryDog (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Javintosh _
> *people have pointed out in another thread that when you buy through the apple education store, the info you put in about your school is not really checked in any way...
> 
> not suggesting anything, just menioning and interesting fact.
> ...



I don't know about the not checking part, but I have known folks   who got the education price through friends or relatives who had legitimate access to these prices. Both my parents are faculty, but I wouldn't dream of improperly using this program.


----------



## ladavacm (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Androo52 _
> * and a les paul. *



Yes!  The 1958 model--don't settle for anything else!

Back to topic, I guess I will have to live without upgrade.  After all, it will not be available here in next 3 to 6 months, anyway.

On the other hand, there is so much immobile /usr/local stuff on my boxes that it's not funny


----------



## rhale1 (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Snowball _
> *
> BTW, anyone else actually like the new furry Jaguar look? I was getting tired of the same ol' Aqua X on every CD but most peple here seem to hate it. *



I do!! I think it is a nice touch. I heard that Pixar did the fur effect (hmm, how did Apple do that?). It looks the best on the apple.com home page, with the large "X", and the tabs on the OS X page look cool too.

Also, is this the first time Apple used a code name (Jaguar) in the final product's marketing and advertising (the box says Mac OS X; Version 10.2 Jaquar)?


----------



## Androo (Jul 18, 2002)

You know what, i forget who said it, but he was right. They spent so much time and effort on this. And it shows. Everyone, i'm buying Jaguar!!!!!!!!!
I'll also get one of those Parker Fly guitars.....
those are cool.
Oh yeah and I need new clothes from Abercrombie and Fitch...... Yeah I think that's all...... Oh wait, I want to get a bunch more dvds.
That is all.


----------



## xaqintosh (Jul 18, 2002)

ok thats enough stuff that you need to buy.

and I'm getting jaguar too. and a boostaroo. and a SoundBug. and a new mouse. and some more cd-rws. and... and... etc.


----------



## RoryDog (Jul 18, 2002)

I expect I will buy this pretty soon after its release also. I will wait a bit to see how well the final product delivers on the supposed speed improvements, and to get the first round of bug fixes out of the way.

Of course, I also have to space out my other upgrade purchases like Photoshop and Office to keep my computer spending under my wife's radar!


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jul 19, 2002)

ROTFLMAO!

that's a hoot... $129 for Jaguar

here's a real b*tch... Windows XP Professional - $299 ($199 Upgrade)

don't complain about your "expensive" upgrade.... it's not much compared to Windows

and you don't need to buy it now... where does it say BUY JAGUAR NOW! BUY NOW OR ELSE!

NOWHERE!!!!

Wait for a while and then buy it if you feel like it...


----------



## MightyAtom (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *ROTFLMAO!
> 
> here's a real b*tch... Windows XP Professional - $299 ($199 Upgrade)
> ...



Yeah I upgraded my Win 98 box to XP Pro $199 to upgrade a 5 year old operating system compared to $129 a year it looks like I'll have to spend on my mac if this trend continues.

When I bought my mac the sales women made a point of the 3 included OS updated coupons. I thought yeah I'll save a bit on updating the OS over the next couple of years, but it turns out they are useless (why does Apple even put them the box?).  Now to have the latest update i have to pay $129 with in the first year and lets face 10.2 is a funky much hyped update not a new OS.

I made the "switch" now with all this jaguar and .mac BS I'm seriously considering selling up and switching back.


----------

